# Happy Birthday May 19



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Judi, Allow me to be the first of many who wish you a wonderful, marvelous, stupendous, absolutely amazing Birthday!









I hope Kathy is good to you today. (Not that she isn't every other day)

Best wishes

Rita


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

John


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Judi










Best of the best days ever!

Love,

The Smith Family...Tim, Clare, Timmy P., Erin-Marie, Tucker and Duke


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Hope you have a most excellent Birthday - don't forget to EAT CAKE - it's the one day calories don't count (that's what I'm told anyhow!!)!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

AND

http://www.funmunch.com/ecards/cgi-bin/pos...070519080528Znw


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Judi Hope you have a Wonderful Day!!* 



























Tami, John, John Luke, Boone & Otis


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Judi,

I hope you have a great day!!! Wait....when you birthday falls on a Saturday it is a weekend long party!!!!

I hope you have a great weekend!!!

Happy Birthday!!!

Gary and Family


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday Judi!!!!!!!!!! Have a great day.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Judi 









Have a Wonderful Day Sweetie 

From 
Don,Peg








Kids,Barb


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Wolfie!!!*




































You're catching up!

We hope you have a wonderful day today!

The Entire PDX_Clan


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Aint 29 a great age? Happy Birthday Judi.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

......Have a Happy, Happy, Happy Day!










...............................................









...........................................................................................









It's 29 right ?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday there Kiddo!!!! from the whole Fam Damily!!!








The Higgins'......


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday oh wise one.

Have a great day

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Judi, Hope you have a great day!

Eatin' plenty of birthday cake







and

Dancin' at your party









Have a great one!









Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Judi!! Hoping you have a great day!!
Darlene


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Have a great day Judi!!!!























Sharon and Greg


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you, all my friends! I will post some photos tomorrow for you all to enjoy but - yes, it was a wonderful day!!! Kathy planned a party in the Room of Celebration at our favorite local Irish Pub (the only place in - maye the whole US - which has Carlsberg beer on tap!!!! YUMMMMMMMMM!) The place is owned by the son of one of the Chieftans (those of you who know Celtic music will know them) and John imported every piece of the place from Ireland. Its simply beautiful, with equally wonderful people running it. We then packed it with a wonderfully eclectric group of friends and had a WONDERFUL time!!!

OK.....well...several frineds are staying with us tonight at Wolfwood so we have a house full (gosh, darn! We're giving them the house and Kathy & I are staying in the Outback tonight







That's what good hosstesses do - fight (oops - thanks Kevin) right?







)

Pictures coming tomorrow - - -


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well. we're glad you had a grand time- I do wish we could have joined. I had OT shifts on both Saturday and today, so this weekend of days off, wern't. And I do hope it's a slip of the keys, and you didn't fight!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

As promised....

I WON'T GROW UP!!!

(more fun if viewed in REVERSE ORDER...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> As promised....
> 
> I WON'T GROW UP!!!! (more fun if viewed in REVERSE ORDER....)


I can't get it to open anything


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Judi!!
Sorry we missed it sweetie. Hope you had a great day and night and a wonderful weekend.
Looking forward to seeing you soon









Steve and Ruth

P.S. also can't open pictures?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> As promised....
> 
> I WON'T GROW UP!!!! (more fun if viewed in REVERSE ORDER....)


I can't get it to open anything















[/quote]
nevermind! I went to your gallery! looks like you had fun!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Try again...just reset it...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Isn't Carlsberg a Danish beer? My parents brought back some when were there visiting relatives in Ahrus. James


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> Isn't Carlsberg a Danish beer? My parents brought back some when were there visiting relatives in Ahrus. James


Why - yes, yes it is......and is widely recognized & proudly served throughout Europe (and Wolfwood)!!!! Our State liquor stores will special order it for us and we have found 1 - *ONE* - local carry-out that now stocks it as a standard. At least some corners of the US are finally REALLY going GLOBAL


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It's just an appetizer for the Guinness right?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Judi,

Happy be-lated Birthday. Just caught this. Sounds like ya had a good time at a real good time.

Happy Birthday!

Mike C


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I was away since Wed so I just got to post tonight. Hope you got my card and glad that you had a great BD!

Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDI!!! 






























Sounds like you had a wonderfully special, 
especially terrific day! 

I was gone all weekend with the Outback, participating in the Relay for Life. I was one of many who helped the American Cancer Society raise $186,000.00 for cancer research and education...Sorry I missed your birthday my friend, I'll never let it happen again!

Hugs!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great Photos Judi








Sure wish we could have been there

Don


----------

